# Weatherby SA-08 Shotgun Review



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently purchased this gun at Sportsman's Warehouse for $429 (everyday price). I thought I'd give a quick review for anyone who has been thinking of purchasing one. 

The 20 gauge synthetic weighs in at just over five and a half pounds, very lightweight and easy to carry. I bought mine to be a chukar gun, light and not too hard on the wallet so I won't feel badly if I scratch it up.

This gun has a unique gas system. You switch out a little doohickie for light vs. heavy loads. Anything over 7/8 ounce uses the heavy load setting. It cycles my hunting loads great. Changing the gas thing out only takes seconds. I thought changing the doohickie out might be a pain in the neck but it's super easy and should make this gun cycle reliably in the field and at the range. 

The feature that I thought I wouldn't like about this gun is its dual safety system. Turns out I love this feature! It would be almost impossible for a small child to load this gun because you can't just cycle a round in. You have to press a little switch that allows the bolt to cycle a round. It's only a minor inconvenience and definitely different than any other shotgun I've ever used. I quickly got used to pressing the switch it became no big deal at all. I think that this dual safety system was a really good idea. It makes the gun a lot safer. 

The Weatherby SA-08 seems to be a good value gun. It's very light, extra safe for an autoloader, relatively inexpensive, and seems to function just fine. I haven't put tons of rounds through mine so I can't say how reliable it will be long term yet.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

over 1500 rounds and my 20 ga is still going strong!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Do they make this has a youth model?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Do they make this has a youth model?


Yes, it can be had in a 22" barreled youth model, best part of all they sell a replacement adult sized stock for when your kid grows. I saw one listed for under $50 in the catalog.

I love mine, it cycles pretty reliably, only problem I had were a couple of reloads and I once got some gunk in the magazine shell release that jammed it for a minute, until I saw it and removed it.

Only negative thing I could say about it is the finish ain't as tough as some guns, but for a cheap beater what do you expect. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I was suprised at how fast it cycles for a cheaper gas auto. I have really enjoyed mine, would have no problem getting another.


----------

